# Omg... I Can't Believe I just did this... I'm Insane!!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I just dropped $85 on 3 fish!! But they are FANTASTIC!!! OMG!!! Dream Fish!!! I mean I seriously must be going crazy!! Let me know what you think of them!!!


Black and white marble HM Pair










Black/White Fancy HMPK male


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I NEED a pair of those HMs... seriously.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Aren't they AMAZING!?!?!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! Your gonna breed them straight away aren't ya?  

Let me know when you breed them. I would love a female like that to go with my boy Rio (who BTW is marbling right now! I'm so excited.. he's my first Marble. It looks like he's going to turn completely blue).


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

They are gorgeous. I see so many that I would love to have, just haven't done it...yet.;-)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very gorgeous i would love to have one


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

They're amazing! *jaw drops*


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

They are all stunning!


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! i wish ya luck ;D i'd be worried to get a fish from overseas


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Gahhh they're amazing!!!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

there worth every penny


----------



## Cyphus (May 10, 2010)

They are beautiful! congrats on the find


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah congrats


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

There aawesome! and sorry to be er....stupid, but what does marble mean?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Marble is a gene. Bettas with the marble gene with have "splotchy colors" and will change color.

For instance I have an HM male whose body is mainly dark blue on the lower half and white on the top have that also has a butterfly pattern (blue fins ending in white). Well recently his body has begun to turn completely blue.

Here's a great article on the marble gene: http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful, congrats on them! I just bought my first aquabid betta too, so I'm going to be spending at least $35 with shipping, ahhh! He's gorgeous though so I can't complain, hehe!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I just officially paid for them... Makes me feel a little better! I'm really excited about them!


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Wow thats so cool! I want a marble! haha is there any way to tell if its a marble, without having it for a long period of time to see if it changes color?


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Everyone has crazy impulse buys, but I think this shopping spree was worth it! Those fish are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG.. I keep coming back to this thread to look at them. I'll definitely be in the market for a female from that spawn.

Do you think you'll breed the female with the HMPK as well or will you try to find an HMPK female?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

1fish2fish... I love that article. That betta's changes were amazing  That article got my mom into bettas, actually xD She wanted to find a marble herself. Still looking, sadly ):

STUNNING BETTAS!! Black and white bettas are my DREAM bettas! Seriously! Somewhere in the picture thread there's a thread about out dream betta... mine is a black and white betta xD Oh, if only I had the space...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well if I ever breed my Marble HM I'll send your mom one . He's not a super fancy marble but I've only had him for two weeks and he's already changing. I'm looking for a really nice female to pair with him right now.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Codered... Maybe you'll have some space by the time I breed that pair...? *HintHint*


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm gonna MAKE space.... LOL


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Haha!!! Yay!! My plan is to breed the HMs first, Thai bettas are always in really good condition to begin with, so I'll probably only need to condition them for a weekish. Then after that spawn is big enough to move into the grow out tank, I'm going to re-breed the female with the HMPK!!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*mouth dropped open*I must get some.0_0 I need them now.I love them.Aaaahhh must buy fish.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are awesome!! I love the HMPK!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah there worth every penny though so yeah...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

:shock: Stunning bettas!!!!!!!!!!!!! I REALLY wish I had $85 to spend on fish:evil:.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll give you some babies for MUCH less then that!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yay


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Zenandra.. put me down for a pair from that spawning! I'd love to cross something like that with Rio to help my marble line.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> I just dropped $85 on 3 fish!! But they are FANTASTIC!!! OMG!!! Dream Fish!!! I mean I seriously must be going crazy!! Let me know what you think of them!!!
> 
> 
> Black and white marble HM Pair
> ...


OH MY GOD IM DROOLING OVER THEM THEY ARE AMAZING when r u getting them???


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

i would love to get a pair from that spawn =o


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Me too! Me too!  lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Jayy said:


> :shock: Stunning bettas!!!!!!!!!!!!! I REALLY wish I had $85 to spend on fish:evil:.


Me to The most money I ever get to spend on stuff I want is like $60.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so the bettas made it safely to the Transshipper Linda Olsen! I just paid her! So my babies will be shipped out today or tomorrow and will be here by Saturday!!!!!!!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on the wonderful marble bettas! That's wonderful! Take plenty of pictures when you get them! I wonder if it's the white taking over the black or if it's the black taking over the white?

I hope to find a marble at Petsmart or something because that's the only way I'll ever afford one! XD


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I just had to come look at them again because they are just soooo perfect. I hope they get to you safely.  I can only imagine how excited you are.


----------

